# Homebrew Competition - Australian Regional Homebrew Champs



## Nosh Narrabri (23/4/19)

Hi Guys! Just sharing some info about the Australian Regional Homebrew Championships which will be held in Narrabri, NSW at the end of August this year.
*
The *_*Australian Regional Homebrew Championships*_* will discover and celebrate pre-eminent regional homebrewers.*

*Nosh Narrabri creates the leading platform for homebrewers to face off under clear rules and fair competition.*

With some great prizes for the winner, it's well worth your while spending a few of your weekends brewing up a storm in your secret home-brew location, perfecting the winning beer for 2019! 

Our judges are yet to be announced but it is shaping up to be a panel with plenty of experience in brewing, ready to give you some great feedback on your brews.

I will post entry details soon along with prize details. In the mean time please check out our website: 
https://www.noshnarrabri.com.au/australianregionalhomebrewchampionships


Any questions feel free to send them through to [email protected]

From Rebeccah Shaw
Nosh Narrabri Committee Member


----------



## DU99 (23/4/19)

are judges accredited BJCP...


----------



## sp0rk (23/4/19)

Just wondering how you class it as the leading platform?
Grafton's comp would be RATHER hard to beat in terms of regional competitions...


----------



## GalBrew (23/4/19)

To be fair other comps also have clear rules and I’m not exactly sure how they are not also fair.

Perhaps concentrate on running your own comp successfully rather than slinging baseless shite at others.


----------



## kaiserben (26/4/19)

GalBrew said:


> Perhaps concentrate on running your own comp successfully rather than slinging baseless shite at others.



Wow! Did I miss something?


----------



## GalBrew (6/5/19)

kaiserben said:


> Wow! Did I miss something?


​


Nosh Narrabri said:


> *Nosh Narrabri creates the leading platform for homebrewers to face off under clear rules and fair competition.*



It's right there in bold text, the implication of this statement is clear.


----------



## labels (6/5/19)

You are being unfairly critical.

From the way I read it the OP was simply stating the comp is fair and equitable and above board and clearing the air of any bias.


----------



## GalBrew (6/5/19)

labels said:


> You are being unfairly critical.
> 
> From the way I read it the OP was simply stating the comp is fair and equitable and above board and clearing the air of any bias.



You are quite right, that is what the OP is stating. The implication being that other comps are not fair and equitable and do not have clear rules.

That is how they alone can create the ‘leading platform’ right?


----------



## DU99 (6/5/19)

whose rules they using AABC or BJCP...or their own


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/5/19)

Regional . Therefore no wankers from the big cities?


----------



## tanked84 (7/5/19)

Looks like it’s a country market/fair type thing. Bit harsh on them, have a few beers and relax.


----------



## Nosh Narrabri (25/6/19)

DU99 said:


> whose rules they using AABC or BJCP...or their own


Hi there, 
Thanks for the question. We use the BJCP rules for this competition. 

We are a regional based competition with a focus on bringing homebrewers together and encouraging people to brew and drink beer they love. 

Please keep the questions coming as entries can be received from Monday 15th July onwards.

Thanks


----------



## nathan2010 (12/9/19)

Hi do we get any feed back on our entries.


----------



## Ben Thompson (16/9/19)

I got an email Sunday morning. Not much in the way of feedback, but an acknowledgement they received and drank the entries.



nathan2010 said:


> Hi do we get any feed back on our entries.


----------

